# 2020 Xpress H20 Bay



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Boats Etc. - 281-471-6500 *

*Family owned and ran for over 26 years!

2020 Xpress H20 Bay
2020 Yamaha VF115LA SHO
2020 Back Track Trailer Single Axle

On Sale! $35,998.00 + TTL*​
*Financeable!*

*$295.59 per month w/ $3,600 Down W.A.C.*


Humminbird Helix 5" GPS/FF
Bay S/S Package
70# Minnkota Trolling Motor Hand Shaft
Redfish Package
Tie Down Straps
Spare Tire and Carrier
Upgraded Alum Mag Wheels
10' Blade Powerpole w/ Bracket
Saltwater Trailer Package
Manual Set Back Plate
40 Gallon Fuel Tank


----------

